# Ni-Cd SAFA SBM112-2 112Ah from the scrap yard



## bgoner (Feb 16, 2011)

*Ni-Cd SAFT SBM112-2 112Ah. will they do?*

Hey guys,
just found second hand Ni-Cd SAFT batteries - 112Ah.


> The M type is designed for applications where the batteries are usually required to sustain
> • electrical loads for between 30 minutes to 3 hours
> • “mixed” loads which involve a mixture of high and low discharge rates.
> • frequent or infrequent discharges.
> M type is typically used in power backup applications.


Voltage above 1.0V per cell - hope it's good. Should I try to almost fully discharge them(reach almost 1V) and then charge them or charge them right away(they mustn't have been used for years). 

I've read that it's very difficult to tell how much are Ni-Cd charged. How do you find that out?

Also are they ok for regenerative breaking? Is it going to hit hard the available cycles of the battery? Or they could persist on random charging?

Any insights would be welcome!

Thanks,
Asen


----------



## bgoner (Feb 16, 2011)

Energy density as far as I can calculate is about 25Wh/kg which is quite heavy, isn't it?


----------



## T1 Terry (Jan 29, 2011)

Ni Cads are hard to get along with. very fussy about charge rates and can't be flattened just like Lithium or it stuffs them. The easiest method to indicate fully charged is by measuring temp rise of each cell, they get hot fast once charged also similar to lithium. They don't have the fast charge and discharge rates that lithium do though, no 10C discharge like headways for these fellas.

T1 Terry


----------



## cyclops2 (Feb 12, 2011)

They are very capable. They are wet celled. I found a full set of discharge sheets for the SBM series. DEADLY short circuit currents !!

Nicads were always known to have high C rates. Charger should be a Delta type. Constant current with change over to constant voltage to elimanate needless overheating of the electrolyte.

Web search saft sbm 112-2 look for the NORWAK ? site. About 860 KB to down load. Worth it for you. Tha discharge reads from 8 hours on the left to dead short on the extreme right . Well over 1500 amps.


NO ACCIDENTAL short circuits. The metals WILL COOK your skin and face instantly. Wear a full face shield & glasses if you have them. Gloves also !

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

NiCAD's are heavy like lead acid batteries but are not acid batteries. They are base batteries and are near bullet proof if taken care of. Most of the nickel style batteries are long lived and if you have a set that has been sitting you need to charge them before you fill them. If you fill first you will have an overflow guaranteed. They will release water back into the system when recharged. You need to have a good charger. 

Pete


----------



## bgoner (Feb 16, 2011)

10x for the answers!

Can I use them for regenrative breaking? I mean can they withstand charging and discharging all the time? Is it going to hurt the cycles available?

Charger combination of Delta and Temp I guess...

There are other military batteries (i think NI-cd) do you think they are worth checking???


----------



## cyclops2 (Feb 12, 2011)

bgoner

It sounds like you have access to a lot of high powered batteries.

It also sounds like you are not really sure of what you are handling.

These supposed trashed batteries are FULLY capable of SERIOUSLY injuring you. Right up to being permanantly blinded. At the very least a short circuit flash WILL BURN your eyes so badly that you will need Emergency Room treatment. Hook up with a very experienced battery person or shop to help protect yourself.

Take care & good luck
Rich


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Ni-Cads are worth checking out. They are robust and can be used for regen as any battery can be used for regen. The thing it determine is if your regen is too much for your choice of battery. Use the proper charger and learn how to take care of them. Use proper tools and handle, as with any battery, with care. No willy nilly handling of any battery. 

Pete 

http://www.evdl.org/docs/nicad-principles.pdf

http://www.evdl.org/lib/index.html Check out all the information on Nickel based batteries here.


----------



## bgoner (Feb 16, 2011)

10x guys! I will do my best to follow your advice!

Just checked the other old military German Batteries:
AKA ELECTRIC 102 13 05482
TGL 3355 
240V 70Ah
Year - 75'
In case anyone is interested in them.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

bgoner said:


> 10x guys! I will do my best to follow your advice!
> 
> Just checked the other old military German Batteries:
> AKA ELECTRIC 102 13 05482
> ...


Where are these located and what is their price? (I am in Wisconsin)

I would definately go for a flooded Nicad pack any day. These can be fully discharged and abused without major issues. Carbon is a bigger concern.

But with an easy 30 year life and near full discharge capability (depending on how balanced they are) NiCad is clearly a winner to FLA.

A 100ahr+ 72 volt pack would be ideal for me  More real range than a 200ahr lead pack.

Cheers
Ryan


----------

